# New Bow



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im thinkin about gettin a new bow, just wonderin what ya'll shoot. i was thinkin a parker


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

deerhunter,

i too am going through the same thing. and i beleive i have apted to go with the parker buck hunter. asoon as i get the money i will prolly have one. but my advice to you is to go to ur local archery shop, and shoot just as many bows as possible. do you have any price range or any specific thing your looking for?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I dont want to give up my arm b/c ill need that to shoot but i dont want a cheap p.o.s. i need a package, thats why im thinkin parker i like the looks and you can the whole package.


----------



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

just letting you know i like parker bows. but i just bought the new hoyt trykon xl and am yet to find is equal.


----------

